# Swiss charge per day for > 3.5t



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have really spent a lot of time crawling all over the internet, including MHF and Swiss Government websites, but so far have failed to find the up-to-date info I need.

I want to find the current rate per day for > 3.5t.

I can find old rates; I can find rates per t/km for goods vehicles; I can find that these do not apply to passenger vehicles.

But 

I cannot find what the daily rate is for > 3.5t for passenger vehicles beyond 10 days.

Can anybody help please? Preferably with a Swiss Government website from which I can copy the info.

Geoff


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this may be what you want Geoff.

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/04246/index.html?lang=en#sprungmarke40_13

Click on the link for the 15.94 fact sheet on the RHS of the form then click on the line for the 15.91 form once you've downloaded the first pdf


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Geoff

Note that there is a SFR25 fee as a minimum (see notes in centre of price List) which would buy 7 or 8 consecutive days for a motorhome at SFR3.25 per day Alternately for SFR32.50 you get 10 days of your choice within a year. The charge applies for EVERY day that the vehicle is in Switzerland whether driven or not and also applies for ANY road.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Phil

Thanks. That got me to the info I needed but they bury it deep and no obvious lead to it.

Kabundi

I knew all that but still could not find the current daily and monthly rates for a stay of about 21 days. It is SFr 3.25pd and SFr 52(?) pcm

Geoff


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Geoff

SFR 3.25 per day with minimum of SFR25 

OR

SFR58.50 for a month.

It is not clear if a month is a calendar month or whether it runs mid month to mid month.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Remember that if you are not sure of your length of stay you can always extend the original HGV tax, which is what it is, by taking the original permit to any main post office whilst you are there.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Remember that if you are not sure of your length of stay you can always extend the original HGV tax, which is what it is, by taking the original permit to any main post office whilst you are there. Its all here.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Remember that if you are not sure of your length of stay you can always extend the original HGV tax, which is what it is, by taking the original permit to any main post office whilst you are there. Its all here.
> 
> Ron


MMMhh

Taking a 7m MH to try to park near a Main PO? - sounds fun.

A bit like, if I enter Switzerland to go to my friends' house 450m from the border I am meant to call a number, where they will probably tell me to drive a further 10km to Basel to pay - and back again. I would spend more km on Swiss roads to pay than I would on my visit.

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> MMMhh
> 
> Taking a 7m MH to try to park near a Main PO? - sounds fun.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Swiss do have some strange rules, you should see some of the info the customs, who run the show, sent me!

To be fair you would only have to be directed somewhere if you crossed at an unmanned crossing, which is unlikely in our case. Otherwise you are already there and camped and it's just a case of popping down to the post office between your fondue and rossti.

Ron


----------

